# Hanbanero ABT "Dragon Toes"



## smoke eater5 (Feb 24, 2013)

dragon toe.jpg



__ smoke eater5
__ Feb 24, 2013






Habanero stuffed with a scallop then wrapped in bacon!


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy cow. That could be one of the most awesome things Ive seen here. 

How was it?
Were they really hot?


----------



## linguica (Feb 24, 2013)

I love scallops and I love bacon, but I fear cooked like that I won't taste either.


----------



## smoke eater5 (Feb 24, 2013)

They had a good bite to them, but cleaned the seeds and veins out so they weren't as hot. Took them to the I local bar and folks loved them. I used large scallops so I had to cut them in half. I would suggest poking a hole in the bottom so the water drains out.


----------



## jaybone (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, you're a brave soul.  Although I grow habaneros in my backyard garden every year I can't eat a whole one without much suffering.  The suffering happens both ways too by the way.  After you've eaten one you can't believe what you've just done.  Then you realize in less than a day you're gonna feel it again in a whole other way (ouch!)


----------



## flash (Feb 24, 2013)

I remember another member using Habs for there ABT's. If I remember his last words on his post were "never again".


----------



## smoke eater5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Jaybone, That is the moment when you are sitting there and saying to yourself "COME ON ICE CREAM!"  LOL!!


----------



## humdinger (Feb 25, 2013)

"Dragon toes"! Great name for habanero stuffed anything...


----------

